# My dear sweet lexi is very sick



## Nora (Feb 12, 2019)

I’m heartbroken


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh no! What's wrong!


----------



## Nora (Feb 12, 2019)

One day she was fine and the next day she started trembling. The neurologist says that it’s some type of meningitis she’s only a year and a half. She’s in the hospital now. I don’t know what brought this on so suddenly she was a healthy happy playful young dog and well taken care of by me.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh I am so sorry! We will keep her and you in our prayers! Please let us know as soon as tou know ANYTHING!!!


----------



## Nora (Feb 12, 2019)

Thank you


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

So sorry to hear this...hope you get more information from vet quickly. She looks like such a sweetheart. We will all be pulling for you.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Sending prayers and hugs to Lexi and you! I sure hope it is nothing serious and she is feeling better soon.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear this. How scary. Praying for you both.


----------



## Mama Mills (Jul 5, 2020)

I hope sweet Lexi feels better soon! Sorry you both are having to go through this...


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

I am so sorry to hear this. Is her condition treatable? I am sending you my well wishes and prayers.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

I'm very sorry to hear that your sweet Lexi is sick. I hope the vet can get to the cause of the inflammation quickly and treat accordingly. Know that we are thinking of you and sending you wishes for healing!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I’m sorry to hear she’s sick, and especially sad that she can’t be home. Please keep us updated on how she’s doing.


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

Oh Nora I’m so very sorry, it’s very obvious she’s loved and well cared for. My husband and I are sending thoughts of healing and happiness for both of you. Please keep us updated. This is a loving community and people really do care about each other🌺


----------



## Nora (Feb 12, 2019)

My dear sweet Lexi passed today. Thank you for your condolences.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Nora said:


> My dear sweet Lexi passed today. Thank you for your condolences.


Oh my God that is heart breaking! I am so sorry.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I am so very sorry for your loss. My heart breaks for you.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh no. I have tears in my eyes. I am so, so sorry. My heart aches for you.


----------



## Mama Mills (Jul 5, 2020)

Sending you love and hugs Nora. I’m devastated to hear this news.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I’m so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

Nora, so sorry for you and the beautiful Lexi. When you feel up to it, can you tell us more about what happened to her? So we can watch out for the signs.


----------



## Havamom328 (May 10, 2019)

That's just heartbreaking...I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

So Sorry. Hugs.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, I am SO sorry. My heart is broken for you.


----------



## Removed account - 76328 (Oct 12, 2020)

My condolences....so, so sad for you :crying:


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

Oh no I am so sorry to hear this sad news. I will be thinking of you.


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Very sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

I am so sorry to hear that. I was really hoping that things would somehow work out. I'm crying for you.


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

Ed and I have tears for you as well. Please know that your broken heart is understood by all. We wish you peace as you grieve. Most of all, I wish you freedom from mommy guilt. In my gut, I know you loved your little girl and she was never neglected🌹


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh goodness...This is just heartbreaking. I'm so very sorry for you loss.


----------



## Dexter and Reia’s mom (Feb 20, 2020)

I am so so sorry to hear this news. Thinking of you....


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

Dear Nora, I’m so sorry for your loss. They give us their little hearts and I’m sure take a piece of ours with them when they leave us. Lexi looked like such a lovely girl and both of you are in my prayers. Claire x


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

Sorry to hear this sad news. There are really no words to say except we all feel your loss.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 4, 2020)

I am so sorry you lost your Lexi.


----------



## Faithb (Aug 18, 2020)

Nora, My heart breaks for you and your sweet Lexi.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Nora, I am sorry to hear Lexi passed away. I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

I am so sorry for your loss. My heart breaks for you.


----------



## Rey (Sep 28, 2018)

Reading your post brought tears... I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

Sending Hugs! 
My Heart is breaking for you.​


----------



## nwhavmom (Feb 2, 2019)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Sending you love.


----------



## Roselita (Aug 25, 2020)

Oh precious Lexi. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

I am so sorry about sweet little Lexi. Sending hugs your way.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

:grouphug:


----------



## Melissa Woods (Feb 21, 2019)

I am so so sorry.


----------



## havix2!! (Apr 23, 2018)

Such a shocking loss! I feel so sad for you. Your loss brings tears to my eyes and heart as I understand how difficult it is to lose a much loved member of your family.


----------



## pgraham (Apr 4, 2020)

I’m so very sorry for your heartbreaking loss. Sending love and hugs.


----------



## stephsu (Apr 27, 2020)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------

